# Hermann's tortoise nipping himself



## tellablue (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a yearling Hermann's tortoise that occasionally appears to be biting his front limbs. This happens outside of eating time and has occurred after a soak, so I don't think there is food on his leg. One of his legs has a small dark patch (perhaps from repeated bites?). Is this something I should take him to the vet to get checked out or do they sometimes nip themselves? Sorry if this is a repeated topic, I haven't quite got the hang of the search feature.


IG: @tellablue


----------



## RussianRoulette (Aug 18, 2014)

I'd say nothing to worry about generally as two of mine that did it grew out of it although I'm interested to see what other forum members say.
However if he has created an open would and is not giving it a chance to heal there's more of an issue. I would take it to the vets personally but maybe others here would know how to treat a cut at home.


----------



## ascott (Aug 18, 2014)

Ah...the crazy tort syndrome pops up again....so, we can all offer a piece of opinion as to why we believe a tort chomp and nibble on their own parts...but that is all we can truthfully offer.....this will show up from time to time and I have yet to see someone "ACTUALLY" know why...but most seem to pass through the silliness..perhaps something like a person who chews their own nails...perhaps a bit "emo" tort....I would not worry unless you find a missing limb...(  so messing with you)...


----------



## tellablue (Aug 19, 2014)

RussianRoulette said:


> I'd say nothing to worry about generally as two of mine that did it grew out of it although I'm interested to see what other forum members say.
> However if he has created an open would and is not giving it a chance to heal there's more of an issue. I would take it to the vets personally but maybe others here would know how to treat a cut at home.



Thanks for the response. I am going to call the vet. I don't see an open wound (the dark patch might just be skin discoloration, my tort seems to have lots of different colors), but I'd like to see what the vet has to say about joint problems (a google search I tried last night mentioned this as a reason why some torts bite themselves).


IG: @tellablue


----------



## tellablue (Aug 19, 2014)

ascott said:


> Ah...the crazy tort syndrome pops up again....so, we can all offer a piece of opinion as to why we believe a tort chomp and nibble on their own parts...but that is all we can truthfully offer.....this will show up from time to time and I have yet to see someone "ACTUALLY" know why...but most seem to pass through the silliness..perhaps something like a person who chews their own nails...perhaps a bit "emo" tort....I would not worry unless you find a missing limb...(  so messing with you)...



I'm glad my tort isn't the only crazy one! I was starting to question my care for him!


IG: @tellablue


----------



## ascott (Aug 19, 2014)

Also, remember...stress is a real health issue for tortoise....if it were me...."if it were me" I would hold off on hauling the tort to the vet for the nibbling just yet...after all, the vet will not know---but will speculate, as would any of us...there just is not loads of exotic pet vets.......the car ride and visit to the vet may be more stressful that necessary for a nibbler...again, just my feeling.


----------



## TurtleTab (Aug 19, 2014)

Never had this happen but I'm wondering if say....this may be crazy....but it's natural instinct is to bite at anything that moves right? (Do Herman's eat live things? I don't know about Herman's) what if, like a baby human unaware of itself yet, thinks it's looking at another baby? So can the tort be instinctively nipping at it's moving limb because it's unaware of itself? Just tossing it out into the discussion....


----------



## ascott (Aug 19, 2014)

LOL..so this is the craziest thing I have seen and it popped in my head as I read your last posting...so thought sharing with you may ease your mind...yes, weirder things could happen and there is a load of speculation that can occur and no "real" reason found...


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 20, 2014)

That poor dog!  


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## tellablue (Aug 20, 2014)

ascott said:


> Also, remember...stress is a real health issue for tortoise....if it were me...."if it were me" I would hold off on hauling the tort to the vet for the nibbling just yet...after all, the vet will not know---but will speculate, as would any of us...there just is not loads of exotic pet vets.......the car ride and visit to the vet may be more stressful that necessary for a nibbler...again, just my feeling.



Yes, I took another look at the dark patch on his upper leg and decided that it looks more like a skin coloration. I am going to keep an eye on it and hold off on the vet for a little while.


IG: @tellablue


----------



## tellablue (Aug 20, 2014)

TurtleTab said:


> Never had this happen but I'm wondering if say....this may be crazy....but it's natural instinct is to bite at anything that moves right? (Do Herman's eat live things? I don't know about Herman's) what if, like a baby human unaware of itself yet, thinks it's looking at another baby? So can the tort be instinctively nipping at it's moving limb because it's unaware of itself? Just tossing it out into the discussion....




I'm fairly certain my tortoise would eat anything and everything if he could. I posted a while back about him eating a pebble. They are supposed to be herbivores, but I'm convinced they are really omnivores. my little guy has nipped toes several times. I was just worried that he might harm himself.


IG: @tellablue


----------



## ascott (Aug 20, 2014)

> my little guy has nipped toes several times.



Seems to be a universal fav...especially if those wiggly toes are painted bright fun colors......


----------

